# Cases in which crypts may melr.



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey everyone, I'm a bit confused and I know crypt experts like you can help me.
I've read that c. wendtii doesn't like its roots disturbed, now if I was to put a nutritious tab near it, and my fingers pushed the roots a little (not uprooting it or anything) or if I was to plant something else near the crypt and that would imply me touching its roots, would the crypt melt in this case, or is the melt a consequence of more serious disturbances such as uprooting, changing water quality too much or transferring to a new tank?
Of course we are talking about underwater wendtii here,
Thanks a lot.
And also, how long does it take a crypt to start melting after a disturbance?


----------



## queijoman (Jun 23, 2008)

My crypt wendtii's melt every time I so much as look at them funny, but they only melt off a leaf or 2 and then grow back. I don't think it would be a big deal to give them a root tab. It shouldn't kill them.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i never had issues with crypt wentii personally, i moved two tank sizes and those were fine, as long as you don't take it out of the water for long periods of time it seems to be ok...i plant, move and mess around them all the time and no illness either.


----------



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks for your experiences (which are actually opposite-LOL).


----------



## Nexed (Aug 7, 2008)

queijoman said:


> My crypt wendtii's melt every time I so much as look at them funny


lol... I just got some crypts starting to sprout some leaves, im excited!


----------



## griffin7882 (Apr 26, 2006)

if it's any help, my experiences are similar to ddavila06


----------



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

Nexed-Great, good luck growing them!
Griffin- Of Course it helps! I hope I'm as lucky as you and ddavila are!


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

HELP, figure hijack before make a new one with same issue.


I got some Crypt W off a dude on another forum, they are great, however I think some of them are "melting" as in they are clear and their stalks near the base are fraying apart like a piece of wet soggy nasty cheap rope.

Is this melting? what can be done? do I trim off the clear part and let it regrow?

what about the roots being disturbed? I did just have them shipped in last friday they grew in his tank, he removed them, shipped them to me, I got em out, didnt dip them just put them into a 5gallon sauce pot with cool water in there. I did remove quite a few plants because I planted them all and only the crpyts and the moneywart needed to be planted. 

My lighting sucks AGA( all glass) claims to be a 8500K bulb but its only 15w on a 26g, I am fabbing my own light bar to hold 4 bulbs, 2 day CFL's and two night bulbs for viewing and uv's

Thanks.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

WhiteDevil - that is melting. They will come back. Take out the yucky melting leaves.

I have never had any crypts melt for me. Even when I remove them to another tank to sell them. My husband had every one of his melt. I don't know what makes the difference.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

these got uprooted in arizona and sent to chicago, I think thats a good reason to melt a bit, although its cooler here and more humid but plants like that humid stuff. Ok will clip away the clear crap. now do Java Ferns do this as well or do they spot then come back?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I've never heard of Java Ferns melting, but I do know that you can cut most of those back to the rhizome and they will come back. I will say that even damaged leaves can produce new plants so if it was a Java Fern I think I would just leave them alone and let them produce new leaves from the damaged ones.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Ok cool, yeah I gotta tie off all the crap to rocks tonight, I should get braided fishing lines since its much easier to grip when wet.


Thank for the help Tex, I appreciate it.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I use green thread. I always have it because I sew. It will eventually rot away, but by that time most plants have adhered to surface by their roots.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

I left a nice cut area on both pieces of moss covered goodness , I can easily cut off the monofilament line but briaded comes in all different colors and if you use red thread you get more fish activity over that plant. 

I am a firm believer in a fishes attraction to color. Your in texas I know you got a gun or two in the house and know how to use it well, get a laser boresighter in both green and red and watch the different in attention and aggressiveness between the colors. I dont mean to stereotype but I live in illinois, you are in heaven compared to where I sleep every night. Cant even touch a gun without a ID card saying we are allowed to. but you see out history of governors so what can ya do? pay em off.


----------



## Valley (Feb 28, 2007)

Honestly? I think it's little aquarium fairies that make crypts melt. Why? Well I planted 3 crypts of the same type in a 10g tank, all was great for several months. Had maybe 3-4 leaves melt off. Then all of a sudden BOOM 1 out of 3 decided to melt. I hadn't just done a water change, the temp in the tank didn't change, I didn't plant anything. In fact the tank hadn't been touched in a couple of weeks. It melted all the way down to nothin. The others didn't lose a single leaf. I'm still waiting to see if the roots send up new shoots but I'm not real hopeful.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I find when I increase potassium in the water column, they will melt. It is all about consistency with electro conductivity (eC). They are heavy feeders so not dosing = melting as well.


----------

